
House pares NASA's 2013 spending back to 1959 levels, suggests Europa mission - evo_9
http://arstechnica.com/science/news/2012/05/us-house-pares-nasas-2013-spending-back-to-1959-levels-potentially-forces-nasa-to-explore-europa.ars
======
unreal37
Wow. That article is eye-opening.

I had no idea that Congress had so much specific direction over the operations
of Nasa. Overall budgets? Yes. But to have Congress mandate that they build a
large rocket that no scientist thinks we have use for is insane. For them to
increase money for a rocket that nobody wants or needs, and to decrease money
for SpaceX and programs that are actually working is equally insane.

